# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Счета для пожертвований Духовным Учителям

## Yuriy

Дорогие Преданные, Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

У меня к Вам такой вопрос подскажите пожалуйста где можно достать счета для пожертвований каждого из Духовных Учителей? 

Нужны ссылки на авторитетные источники, официальные сайты и т.п. Так же ниже привожу список Духонвых Учителей, включая тех, кто уже вернулся обратно к Кришне. Если я где-то ошибся поправьте пожалуйста меня или дополните _/\_ 

+ Его Святейшество Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Махарадж 
- Его Святейшество Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж
- Его Святейшество Бхакти Чайтанья Свами 
- Его Святейшество Локанатх Свами
- Его Святейшество Радханатха Свами
- Его Святейшество Индрадьюмна Свами
- Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами
- Его Святейшество Шачинандана Свами 
- Его Святейшество Ниранджана Свами
- Его Святейшество Гопал Кришна Госвами
- Его Святейшество Шиварама Свами
- Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами
- Его Святейшество Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами 
- Его Святейшество Бхактивайбха?ва Сва?ми 
- Его Святейшество Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами
- Его Святейшество Бхактиведанта Садху Свами 
- Его Святейшество Пурначандра Госвами
- Его Святейшество Бхакти Тиртха Свами
- Его Святейшество Мукунда Госвами
- Его Святейшество Кадамба Канана Свами
- Его Святейшество Партха Саратхи Дас Госвами 
- Его Святейшество Нитай Чайтанья Госвами
- Его Святейшество Гирираджа Свами

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Список инициирующих гуру в ИСККОН по данным на сентябрь 2013:

1.	A.C. Bhaktivaibhava Swami 
2.	Bhakti Bhrnga Govinda Swami 
3.	Bhakti Caitanya Swami
4.	Bhakti Charu Swami 
5.	Bhakti Dhira Damodara Swami 
6.	Bhakti Gaurava Narayan Swami 
7.	Bhakti Raghava Swami
8.	Bhakti Sundara Gosvami
9.	Bhakti Vijnana Goswami 
10.	Bhakti Vikasa Swami
11.	Bhakti Visrambha Madhava Swami 
12.	Bhakti Vrajendranandana Swami
13.	Bhakti VV Narasimha Swami
14.	Bhakti-bhusana Swami
15.	Bhaktimarga Swami
16.	Bhurijana dasa
17.	Bir Krsna dasa Goswami 
18.	Caitanya Candra Caran dasa
19.	Candra Mukha Swami
20.	Candramauli Swami
21.	Caru dasa
22.	Danavir Goswami
23.	Devamrita Swami
24.	Dhanvantari Swami
25.	Druktakarma dasa
26.	Giridhari Swami
27.	Giriraja Swami
28.	Gopal Krsna Goswami
29.	Gunagrahi Goswami
30.	Guru Prasad Swami
31.	Hanumatpresaka Swami
32.	Hrdayananda dasa Goswami 
33.	Indradyumna Swami 
34.	Janananda dasa Goswami 
35.	Jayadvaita Swami
36.	Jayapataka Swami
37.	Kadamba Kanana Swami 
38.	Kalakantha Das
39.	Kavicandra Swami
40.	Kesava Bharati dasa Goswami 
41.	Kratu dasa
42.	Kripamoya Das
43.	Krsna Ksetra dasa
44.	Krsnadas Swami
45.	Lokanatha Swami
46.	Madhu Sevita dasa
47.	Mahavisnu Swami
48.	Manonatha Dasa
49.	Matsya Avatara dasa
50.	Mukunda Gosvami
51.	Niranjana Swami
52.	Partha Sarathi dasa Goswami 
53.	Prahladananda Swami
54.	Purushatraya Swami
55.	Radha Govinda Swami
56.	Radhanath Swami
57.	Ravindra Svarupa dasa 
58.	Romapada Swami
59.	Rtadhvaja Swami
60.	Sacinandana Swami
61.	Sankarsana dasa
62.	Satyadeva dasa
63.	Sivarama Swami
64.	Smita Krsna Swami
65.	Subhaga Swami
66.	Trivikrama Swami
67.	Vaisesika Das
68.	Vedavyasa Das
69.	Vedavyasapriya Swami
70.	Virabahu dasa

----------


## Yuriy

Враджендра Кумар Прабху, Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! Спасибо Вам большое за список и за ту пользу, которую Вы несете людям, за замечательные лекции через которые очень много людей привлеклись Ведическим знанием _/\_

----------


## Yuriy

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны! Сегодня ученик Радханатха Свами Махараджа написал письмо, с ответом, что у Махараджа нет счета для пожертвований. 
Продолжаем искать дальше.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ученики Индрадьюмны Свами жертвуют на счета его секретарей по России, если надо, я могу дать реквизиты. Также есть счет для Польского фестиваля.

Только не совсем непонятно, почему акцент на "жертвовать каждый день", в чем заключается смысл сего действа, когда люди на зарплате?

----------


## Varanga das

У множества Саньяси такая же система.
Пожертвования собирает кто-то из их учеников.
Если хотите что-то передать ищите парампару.

----------

